# Giant African Land Snail Help



## MrFatbloke (Feb 2, 2010)

Bought a couple of GALS on Saturday but since I bought them I've hardly seen them!!!

Is it normal for the snails to bury themselves into the substrate? Or am I doing something wrong?

My set up contains substrate, food and a heater pad. I spray 2-3 time per day to keep up the humidity. Is there anything else I should be doing?


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm a novice to snails myself, but if you post this question on the snail thread a little further down the page, you'll get some good help : victory:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

They are more active in the evening, so you're probably not doing anything wrong, really. Although, if they are the normal A. fulica, then you might not need a heatmat, depending how cold your house is. They do fine at room temp, and can be inactive if too warm. 

But, have you noticed that food has been eaten, or substrate has been trailed up the side of their tank (or over their food!) through the night?


----------



## MrFatbloke (Feb 2, 2010)

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Then you might not need a heatmat, depending how cold your house is. They do fine at room temp, and can be inactive if too warm.


Think this may be the problem, thanks for the advice.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

No bother  Try them without a heatmat, and see if you see more signs of activity.


----------



## Lee2211 (Jan 28, 2010)

Mine don't have a heat mat. They're perfectly fine at 26*C during the day and 23-24*C at night.
They wake up when I do in the morning, they have a little wander around and the go back to sleep. They wake up again in the evening at about 6 o'clock and who knows after that...


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I only used heatmats for some of the species, fulica generally dont need them unless you're house is very cold.

They might be gearing up to lay eggs, but snails aren't very active at the best of times, they're not really a watching kind of pet!


----------



## neville (Aug 15, 2010)

*snails like to bury*



MrFatbloke said:


> Bought a couple of GALS on Saturday but since I bought them I've hardly seen them!!!
> 
> Is it normal for the snails to bury themselves into the substrate? Or am I doing something wrong?
> 
> My set up contains substrate, food and a heater pad. I spray 2-3 time per day to keep up the humidity. Is there anything else I should be doing?


 
My snails bury under the substrate if they are cold. They bury if they are laying eggs. Sometimes they bury just for fun I think. Are they coming out at night for a wander. Check if they are eating food. Are they buryed in a different place the next morning. If so no stress. I wonder what temp your heat mat is set to.
I would take them out and check them over. I quick spray or a swish in warm water will soon wake them up then you can let them slither about and see if they're looking healthy.
I'm sure they'll be fine.


----------



## myaccount (Apr 27, 2014)

please could someone answer my question; http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...t-african-land-snail-growth.html#post12109008


----------



## 5ham1lla (Apr 12, 2021)

MrFatbloke said:


> Bought a couple of GALS on Saturday but since I bought them I've hardly seen them!!!
> 
> Is it normal for the snails to bury themselves into the substrate? Or am I doing something wrong?
> 
> My set up contains substrate, food and a heater pad. I spray 2-3 time per day to keep up the humidity. Is there anything else I should be doing?


----------



## 5ham1lla (Apr 12, 2021)

I know you said they have subtrate, food ( make sure they have variety of foods as they are fussy eaters and have thier calcuin to help with their shell growth and conditions) and heater, its good you are misting the tank aswell, but do you also have sticks, foliage in there and a shallow water bowl? Have you noticed or seen evidence that they are eating? 

They burrow during the day and more active at night but you should see sighns that they have been active durig the night by food eaten,, tank accesories (stones, foliage moved around abit) etc. Do you have a thermometer in the tank to make sure humidity and tempature is correct for them as they can burrow as a sign of discomfort of tank conditions regarding rhe Humidity and Tempature. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Hopefully after 11 years the issue was resolved!


----------

